# *~Hilly's Rockabilly Hillbilly Tutorial ~*



## Hilly (Sep 8, 2007)

HA! What a weirdo title right? I wanted to do a retro, rockabilly look, but I did it hillbilly style! HOLLA!

A garbled grouping of junk I used! WITH BRUSH!

MAC SSPF15 Foundation NW20
-Clinique Foundation Brush
MAC CCB in Pearl
-Finger
MAC Helium PM
-239 Brush
MAC Beauty Marked
-219 Brush and 275 )to blend)
Flammable Paint
-Finger
Charcoal Brown for Brows
-266 brush
Shroom ES
-Sonia Kashuk large flat eyeshadow brush
Blitz and Glitz Fluidline
-209 Brush
MAC Fascinating Eye liner
Mac Zoomlash in Zoomblack
Mac Blot powder in medium
Cockatease lipstick 
Melon piggie
-used my finger
Mac Lipgloss..not sure which one
-316 brush







TGIM...THANK GOD FOR MAKEUP!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









A trick I have for foundation, is putting it in my little pigment sample container. Then I dont waste as much if I put it on my brush straight from the bottle!







Put some foundation on however you like. I just use it on my cheeks and nose. I am a bit rosey!








Put on some Creame Colour Base in pearl. Use your finger. Don't use too much...just enough for product to adhere to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes I end sentences with prepositions..I'm from Chicago...we ALL do that hahahah
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Now take your 239 brush and put some helium piggie (or anyother pinkish one..maybe kitschmas). And DAB it on....dont brush...just DAB!!






Make sure its near your tearduct and really in the curve of your inner crease. We will be using dark colors and we want to keep our face nice and bright! Like a ray of sunshine!







Take some Beauty Marked with your 219 pencil brush..and put it 3/4 into your crease and inner v....itll blend into helium. I need to clean my brushes because the Gentle Fume quad is all up in my brush!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Get your 275 Blender brush and blend that ish!!! Use the windsheild wiper motion but only go in one direction...youll end up looking grey. I went out to in, out to in, etc. 






Now pretend your a silly child and get (Flammable) paint on your fingers and smear it around! Ok, just smear it between your pointer finger and thumb..looks like blood. Eww!!






Take your pointer finger and *DO NOT RUB, but dab the paint over beauty marker in the outer v and a pinch into the crease! *Yall dont want to look crazy now right?! 
Sorry the pic is blurry. I have a shitbox for a camera!






Tada!







Now this is going to make this retro! Get your Blitz and Glitz Fluidline, use your209 brush and go at it! Make sure your fingers are grease and moisture free...then pull your lid as tight as possible. You want your liner to be att lashes and pretty thin. WING THAT SUCKER OUT!! The further your wing out, the better!!!






I look like a grease ball here. Sorry!






Now here is my TRICK! Take white liner, and line your lower waterline...this will brighten up your face and ake you look innocent...even when you're not!






Do your brows! and look like a creeper in the process!






Freaky mascara pic...but it shows the makeup haha






Excuse me while I blot myself down with some medium blot powder. Houston, Texass is so fricken humid I could cry. 






I learned this trick eons ago...put your finger in your mouth after you apply lipstick (i used Cockatease). Slide your finger out, and here comes lippie that may have ended up on your teefuses!






Put a dab of melon piggie on your bottom lip, then put some gloss over it.






Did I fall asleep? NO!!






Done!!!






Thanks for looking! Please leave CC and comments! BYEE BYEE


----------



## macface (Sep 8, 2007)

looks really pretty.


----------



## sexysellerie (Sep 8, 2007)

i like it, girl =)

it looks pretty


----------



## joozxklumzi (Sep 8, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 8, 2007)

Those lips are bomb as hell. Love that color.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 9, 2007)

love this!
thanks!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 9, 2007)

So pretty Hilly!  You're soo funny!!!  If I lived close to you, I'd be your bestest friend, you seem like so much fun!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 9, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 9, 2007)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## frocher (Sep 9, 2007)

Loving the eyes, sexy, but not too over the top.  Thanks.


----------



## Suzyn (Sep 10, 2007)

Love it, Love it!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_So pretty Hilly!  You're soo funny!!!  If I lived close to you, I'd be your bestest friend, you seem like so much fun!_

 
Thanks girl!! Haha! Too bad you're not in Texass. we could tear up the MAC scene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks everyone for your kind words!!


----------



## XShear (Sep 13, 2007)

So pretty!


----------



## slowhoney (Sep 13, 2007)

I wish Cockatease looked that good on me! Great look.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 13, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## chocobon (Sep 17, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 17, 2007)

Great tut.  You look gorgeous babe.


----------



## stephie06 (Sep 17, 2007)

wow that's very pretty! great job hilly


----------



## ambert9791 (Sep 23, 2007)

very pretty I love it.  Great lip color.


----------



## ne0ndice (Sep 23, 2007)

gorgeous, another look to try!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 25, 2007)

Loved it!


----------



## Odette (Sep 25, 2007)

Very pretty.


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 25, 2007)

very beautifull


----------



## iluvmac (Sep 25, 2007)

You're gorgeous, Hilly! I voted for you! By the way, could you suggest a Cockatease dupe?


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 25, 2007)

This is so beautiful! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Chpidou (Sep 26, 2007)

Very beautiful !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, what's your nail polish ?


----------



## Hilly (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvmac* 

 
_You're gorgeous, Hilly! I voted for you! By the way, could you suggest a Cockatease dupe?_

 
Thank you so much!!!

Hmm a dupe for it...I have no idea. I bet you can find them Cockatease on ebay for a pretty cheap price. Sorry I cant be of more help


----------



## Hilly (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chpidou* 

 
_





Very beautiful !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, what's your nail polish ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! It is Let them Eat Cake by OPI


----------



## lethaldesign (Sep 26, 2007)

Great tut! Love this look


----------



## applefrite (Sep 26, 2007)

Good tut !!


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 28, 2007)

Gorgeous girl! I'll have to try this!


----------



## cocolette (Nov 8, 2007)

that such a nice look, i think the redish paint brights it out from just a normal smoky eye


----------



## Shadow (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow!  What a fabulous look!  You are glowing!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Nov 9, 2007)

man oh man you have great skin!!!....very nice tutorial!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 11, 2007)

very nice !


----------



## Hilly (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## .k. (Nov 12, 2007)

ur soo funny! too bad u dont live near, you seem fun to hang out with. cute eyes!


----------



## Brianne333 (Nov 13, 2007)

heheh shitbox for a camera! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This turned out great, I love that it's not over the top, but is still sexy - and the way you used the paint is fantastic, I'm going to have to use that!

(btw, my Mom taught me that lipstick trick when I was first learning makeup, it's the best lipstick trick in the book if you ask me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 16, 2007)

I loved this! I especially loved your lip shade. It's very flattering and pretty on you!


----------



## breathless (Dec 16, 2007)

very cute. thanks!


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Dec 16, 2007)

Your bare skin is beautiful and flawless looking.


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 17, 2007)

you're beautiful!


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 17, 2007)

beautiful.


----------



## tchristi (Jan 27, 2008)

where do u get the palette from?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 28, 2008)

Cute!


----------



## ilovecheese (Jan 30, 2008)

I love the look, but love the comments and the descriptions even better!!!!


----------



## deedrr (Feb 5, 2008)

Great tut. You have beautiful skin!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 9, 2008)

dis iz da bomb yo! really preety look


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 9, 2008)

Such a pretty look! Thanks for the lovely tutorial


----------



## silverbelle282 (Feb 9, 2008)

i love your tutorials! you are so cute~! and, you do seem like a lot of fun to hang with. i love these colors i never would have thought to put something like this together! i want flammable now...p.s. (not in a weird way) but everytime i use my 219 i think of you!


----------



## bearscanfly (Feb 23, 2008)

hahah this picture + using cockatease lipstick = too much!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




great tut, girl--you look awesome!


----------



## angeluv009 (Feb 23, 2008)

Melon was my first pigment and i never thought about using it on my lips. It looks awesome, so thanks!


----------



## Sparklz55 (Mar 19, 2008)

love the melon on your bottom lip...I should try that with some sheer gloss


----------



## GloomyBear22 (Apr 5, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 6, 2008)

Really Pretty! I'm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing over your makeup shelf thingy.


----------



## pinkstar (Apr 6, 2008)

So pretty


----------

